# Shimano Tribal 5500 XTA Rolle - Freilaufrolle - Neuheit 2010 zum Hammerpreis



## am-angelsport (9. August 2010)

Hallo      Angelfreunde,

TOP Angebot


*Shimano* *Tribal 5500 XTA*  ​ *Freilaufrolle*
*
Neuheit 2010*


​*jetzt      zum Hammerpreis
*
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop....s_p7971_x2.htm











http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop....s_p7971_x2.htm​

nur 139,95 €-​



bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de




[FONT=&quot]bei Fragen oder Interesse können      sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911[/FONT]




Beste Grüße


Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

